# drawer cabinet



## ar_challenger (Feb 5, 2011)

built a 32" high drawer unit with 4 drawers--made a face face from popular and used freud classical ogee bit r=1/4" r=3/16" 38-614 for the edge. 

First time using a router...turned out great. If I can get to 10 posts, then I should be able to post pics.

Stained with General' Georgian Cherry Gel Stain...prob need a little of sanding to fix where it dried to light on edges (why? don't know...used a sanding sealer thinned w/alcohol).

Will be attaching a 3 1/2" base to the bottom of the cabinet (painted pine). 
Set the base 4" in on the from and flush on sides/back.

Is their a preferred profile to put on the base edge the cabinet will sit on?
Could just leave it and not worry about it...then I though about a simple round over (1/8"?)...maybe a beaded round over....

With the slight round over between the cabinet bottom and the base, thought it might create a recessed shadow line that would make it look interesting.


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Hi John, Welcome.
You can get to 10 posts in just a couple of minutes by going to the introductions forum & saying hi to a few more people. Then you can post a picture of your project. I think you can post a picture if it is saved on your hard drive. It will be loaded as an attachment to your post. You just can't post links yet until you reach 10.


----------



## ar_challenger (Feb 5, 2011)

*pics posted*

Got some pics uploaded to Picasa, hope it helps show/explain better...thanks for any advice. https://picasaweb.google.com/nnifjj/DrawerUnit?feat=directlink


----------

